# [SOLVED] Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer



## duduamar

Hi

I have shared a folder on my local network. I gave "full control" permissions to "everyone".
I can see and open files from remote computer, but I fail to delete them, as it gives "no permissions" error.

How can I fix that?

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer*

What are the file level permissions set to?


----------



## duduamar

*Re: Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer*

All permissions are set to "allow" for "everyone"


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer*

Please post screen shots of file permissions and share permissions [security tab on both] for review.

What user account are you using to access this server and files remotely?
Is this account specifically assigned to the share?


----------



## duduamar

*Re: Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer*

You are right - it was the share permissions... Even though I gave "everyone" permission to read/write to the directory, I still needed to add full permission for the share also.

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't delete a file on shared folder from remote computer*

Great! Thanks for the update


----------

